# Druckerfreigabe zwischen Win7 (x64) & XP(x86)



## GW-Player (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe mir vor kurzem aus alten Teilen einen Zweitrechner zusammengebaut. Der läuft so gut wie rund um die Uhr. Daher hab ich mir gedacht, nutzte den als Printserver und Netzwerkspeicher (XP x86). Gesagt, getan.
Drucker an den Rechner angeschlossen, Treiber installiert, funzt. Super!
Jetzt hab ich den Drucker freigegeben. 
Verbindung am Notebook (XP x86) hergestellt. Getestet, funzt. Perfekt. 
Beim Desktop-PC (Win7 x64) in der "Netzwerkumgebung" nach dem "Homeserver" gesucht. Findet ihn direkt. Drucker gesucht, Rechtsklick drauf, auf Verbinden geklickt und es geht............ NICHT. 

Fehlermeldung:

*Druckerverbindung kann nicht hergestellt werden. *
Fehler im Vorgang: 0x0000000d


Kann mir irgendwer von euch weiterhelfen?

Gruß an alle Leser


----------



## mmayr (15. Februar 2010)

Hab mal was gelesen, dass du vor dem Freigeben die Windows-Firewall deaktivieren sollst. Dann hats bei mir auch geklappt.


----------

